# Cat flaps...



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

My sister has an unwanted cat visitor every night. First of all she had a normal catflap for her 2 cats, but she soon changed it to a magnetic one 'cos one particular stray cat decided to come and eat all the cat food. So once she had installed the magnetic one (from Staywell) she thought all was well, until she realised that the stray just pushed harder and the door pops open. There is a little catch on the inside that drops when a magnetic is placed on the outside, but the flap can pop over this if pushed hard enough.

She now thinks that an infrared version seems the best bet, but I can't help but believe that it will have the same inherent flaw...

Anyone offer any "helpful" :wink: advice  or experiences of infrared catflaps.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

nutts said:


> My sister has an unwanted cat visitor every night. First of all she had a normal catflap for her 2 cats, but she soon changed it to a magnetic one 'cos one particular stray cat decided to come and eat all the cat food. So once she had installed the magnetic one (from Staywell) she thought all was well, until she realised that the stray just pushed harder and the door pops open. There is a little catch on the inside that drops when a magnetic is placed on the outside, but the flap can pop over this if pushed hard enough.
> 
> She now thinks that an infrared version seems the best bet, but I can't help but believe that it will have the same inherent flaw...
> 
> Anyone offer any "helpful" :wink: advice  or experiences of infrared catflaps.


sit by the catflap with a pellet gun 

oh wait, you said "helpful" advice

sorry, can't help you mate

hehe

James


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I was thinking of suggesting boarding up the cat flap, but then realised helpful was mentioned in the post... D'Oh!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Sorry, can't help you on that one.

All three cats - and the dog!! - use our catflap but it's just a standard one


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

All I can suggest is keeping her cats in another part of the house overnight and leaving some sort of nasty (but not harmful of course) surprise for the other cat. It'll soon get the message and stay away.

We've got 2 cats and a normal catflap. Never had a problem. Mind you one of ours goes next door and eats their cat's food!

Gren


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

wait, naked and aroused for the stray cat one night.......

Then when he appears....POUNCE....and show him the true meaning of the Doggy Style

I take it the helpful bit was not really serious?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Tried that Bash... didn't put him off :wink:

Stayed on her sofa the other night and the 3 bloody pussies kept me awake all night 

  



bash-the-monkey said:


> wait, naked and aroused for the stray cat one night.......
> 
> Then when he appears....POUNCE....and show him the true meaning of the Doggy Style
> 
> ...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Super Soaker XP5000 

Ok - you have to stay awake all night, but the fun!

But no - no cats here, sorry.

Apart from next door's......
(But not anymore) :wink: *

* please note that no cats were harmed in the making of this post.**

** or whilst gleaning the facts required for inclusion. I do like cats. Really. Just not when they use our garden as an outdoor litter tray


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

NuTTs,

Your in IT cant you 'chip' them and rig up some sort of garage door opener system. I've got an LRC100 you can borrow.... :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ROFL!

honest occifer, it wasn't me, it was my cat that nackered your reading!

At last - an excuse for a nodding (dog) in the car! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

My cat is so fat he cannot fit through the cat flap instead he just knocks on it till someone comes and opens the door.

Perhaps you could feed them up.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Strange you should say that...  I've looked at electronic tagging of her cats and the chip then controls the flap, but the problem is still there. ie the 3rd cat simply pushes the flap until it pops open... :?



55JWB said:


> NuTTs,
> 
> Your in IT cant you 'chip' them and rig up some sort of garage door opener system. I've got an LRC100 you can borrow.... :wink:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

I have become a ctaflap expert. Pretty good with those little doors that cats use to get into the house too.........

Sorry.

Anyway - So you are saying that this "interloper" manages to shove the flap open even when the 4 way rotational selector on the flap is set to "Locked"? If so, that's not a cat trying to get it - It's a lion! On most flaps the piece of platsic which prevents a cat coming in is pretty thick.

We used the magnetic ones as our neighbour's cats used to come in and nick our cats' food but if they lose their collar (and with it their "key") then they can't get in. It sounds unpleasant, but get a water pistol and wait until the interloper comes in - A short shot of water on the head (mind their eyes) will normally deter them. Do that a few times and the cat will likely never bother you again.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

u can borrow my aibo! you can control her form the laptop and go hunting!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The solution is simple! Just put food for the cat to eat straight away. If she doesn't eat it within a few minutes remove it till the next meal is due.

This means that even if the other cat comes in, she won't find any food to eat. So she will realise that there is no reason to keep going to this house as there is nothing to eat.

I find suprising how cat owners spoil their cats and fatten them like they are Christmas turkeys. They give them access to food 24 hours a day, which is wrong. They believe that the make the cat happy, but all they do is causing medical problems to the animal. These people should be banned from owning pets.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Mark - this may sound .....erm.........basic but it is guarented to keep unwanted cat away from anything. Get the male of the house to go for a slash on the outside - he can always do it in a cup and then place it outside with a paint brush but it needs to be done at least once a day. We kept our lawn cat free in our last house using this and they were wild cats - it's also good to do if you have to keep cats out of your garden for fear of your lurchers having them for tea :roll: 
Forget all the ultra sonic and pelets this is free and saves water!
Honestly it works - the male has to be entire though!
:lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So Mark will have to chase the cat for her piss every morning?

Would male human urine any better?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

kctt said:


> Mark - this may sound .....erm.........basic but it is guarented to keep unwanted cat away from anything. Get the male of the house to go for a slash on the outside - he can always do it in a cup and then place it outside with a paint brush but it needs to be done at least once a day. We kept our lawn cat free in our last house using this and they were wild cats - it's also good to do if you have to keep cats out of your garden for fear of your lurchers having them for tea :roll:
> Forget all the ultra sonic and pelets this is free and saves water!
> Honestly it works - the male has to be entire though!
> :lol:


OMG ROFL.

This sounds ridiculous! You might have start parking the TT on the lawn to hide your privates whilst urinating :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## furface (Oct 16, 2005)

OK. We are up with our ancient cat several times each night as the local tom comes in and eats all her food. :evil: 
We have a magnetic cat flap but he just pushes it till it opens. Water guns? Useless! We have put him in the shower several times but he still comes back for more!!!!!
Any other ideas please?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I found the Magnetic ones a bit cr*p - the electronic ones were much better.

Lion poo is supposed to work too - not exactly sure what you have to do with it though.

And did you tell Lou about 3 pussies stopping you from going to sleep


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Super Soaker XP5000
> 
> Ok - you have to stay awake all night, but the fun!
> 
> ...


Me gonna fall out with you :roll:

Mark, is your sister's cat flap set up o.k.??? There are 4 different settings ya know? :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> I found the Magnetic ones a bit cr*p - the electronic ones were much better.
> 
> Lion poo is supposed to work too - not exactly sure what you have to do with it though.
> 
> And did you tell Lou about 3 pussies stopping you from going to sleep


We have three cats and the electronic one works provided you can keep the collars on the cats. It worked for two of them anyway until they lost their collars.

I had to buy kiTTcaTT her own TT and give her a front door key though because she kept getting stuck in the flap and refused to wear her collar  8)


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Just feed it, maybe it wants a new home. After all its only a tin of cat food!


Anyway- it will get fedup after a while they normally do, and wander off to petser someone else.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> Anyway- it will get fedup after a while they.


Unless it's a Tom who decides to p*** on a very expensive fur coat which then needs to be thrown onto the tip
(sorry, fur coats were in ~20 odd years ago and it was one that was handed down through the generations)


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I find suprising how cat owners spoil their cats and fatten them like they are Christmas turkeys. They give them access to food 24 hours a day, which is wrong. They believe that the make the cat happy, but all they do is causing medical problems to the animal. These people should be banned from owning pets.


what complete and utter nonsense ... man i've missed your rubbish.


----------

